# Finsihing done in the UK to Antique reproduction furniture.



## Anonymous (28 Jan 2003)

Hi there,  

I wonder if anybody can help me (I am Dutch), with a web site where I can learn more about the kind of finishing in the UK is being used.

I am interested in Antique reproduction furniture and would like to learn more about how the finsihing is done.

One of them is Antique mahogany finishing
What about Distressed finishing is that also commen?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## sawdustalley (29 Jan 2003)

My dad is in the antique trade and when he gets furniture finished he usually sends it to a French Polisher (this is the dark brown/red finish commonly used on mahogony) This is a skilled craft in itself and not many people can do it, as it takes skill and practise.

Pine furniture he waxes with an antique wax, this most people can do.

Some links:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&ie ... CcountryGB

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&ie ... CcountryGB


----------

